# Average cost for basement rough-in?



## MostlySlate (May 19, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got a quote for $2500.00 bucks to rough-in a basement bathroom at my place in Madison, WI. I'm trying to figure out if this is a fair price or not. Includes roughing in a sink, toilet, separate shower and bath. Concrete has to get busted up but the pipe run isn't that long (maybe 3 feet to both the shower and tub. He's a master plumber with insurance, he'll pull permits, etc. Am I leaving anything out? I don't need anything exact, but was curious if this is close to normal..


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds good to me, maybe even a little light. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What a bargin.


----------



## MostlySlate (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Ron, are you being sarcastic or is this really a bargain?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

MostlySlate said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Ron, are you being sarcastic or is this really a bargain?



No sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

WWBHD in other words...what would Bob Hovac do?


----------



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

MostlySlate said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got a quote for $2500.00 bucks to rough-in a basement bathroom at my place in Madison, WI. I'm trying to figure out if this is a fair price or not. Includes roughing in a sink, toilet, separate shower and bath. Concrete has to get busted up but the pipe run isn't that long (maybe 3 feet to both the shower and tub. He's a master plumber with insurance, he'll pull permits, etc. Am I leaving anything out? I don't need anything exact, but was curious if this is close to normal..


 He's doing good by you .:thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Super Deal


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

MostlySlate said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got a quote for $2500.00 bucks to rough-in a basement bathroom at my place in Madison, WI. I'm trying to figure out if this is a fair price or not. Includes roughing in a sink, toilet, separate shower and bath. Concrete has to get busted up but the pipe run isn't that long (maybe 3 feet to both the shower and tub. He's a master plumber with insurance, he'll pull permits, etc. Am I leaving anything out? I don't need anything exact, but was curious if this is close to normal..


Does this have a sewage ejector (sump pump) or is he running it all uphill?

The midwest is cheaper than most areas, fer sure. I wouldn't roll out that job out for less than 3500.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

Putty Truck said:


> Does this have a sewer injector (sump pump) or is he running it all uphill?
> 
> The midwest is cheaper than most areas, fer sure. I wouldn't roll out that job out for less than 3500.


I hear those uphill systems don't work so good. :laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I'm from an area where the cost of living is higher.*
*If you got that price here, I'd be concerned that he were cutting corners, or didn't know what he was doing.*
*Thats a cheap price, considering there's concrete to be drilled.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I'm from an area where the cost of living is higher.*
> *If you got that price here, I'd be concerned that he were cutting corners, or didn't know what he was doing.*
> *Thats a cheap price, considering there's concrete to be drilled.*


 
No matter where it is I would be carefull at that price, maybe cutting some of the wrong corners.


----------

